# Bickering because of financial problems



## gwencooper911 (Feb 21, 2016)

DH and I have been married for 11 years (We're 29,30 yrs old, one 11 year old son) We've always had our arguments since dating but stuck together because we got pregnant quick. I recently got let go after 8 years and we decided for me to go back to school for RN. Money is extremely tight and DH has been really stress. I am working part time, cooking, cleaning, school and HW. I ask for him to help me clean up after cooking so I can start on HW but he refuses and says he's too tire from work. I am trying my best so that we can have a better life but DH wants me to quit school and get back to work for now. 

I have 3 month left till the semester is over. I plan to take a break and get back to work until we catch up on bills. DH says he cant wait 3 more months. We've been arguing non stop about stress and money. DH wakes up angry and anything I do makes him mad. Am I wrong to want to keep going to school to better us? I'm tired of his attitude. I want out! Help! Advices!


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Gwen, what is your immediate financial situation? Are all the billings getting paid? Is your rent/mortgage up to date or are you months behind? Are you racking up high credit card debit?

The answer to these questions will determine whether you stay in school or go back to work.


----------



## Mrs. Rodriguez (Aug 5, 2012)

Agenda
Your posts are pretty ****ish and makes me want to punch you 
Why come on a forum and only criticize people?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Mrs. Rodriguez said:


> Agenda
> Your posts are pretty ****ish and makes me want to punch you
> Why come on a forum and only criticize people?


He is a troll and has been posting harshly on many threads all weekend under multiple usernames


----------



## wistful_thinking (Jan 21, 2016)

agenda said:


> My advice is to go to school, get an education and get a good job before you bring kids into the world. To do it any other way is reckless, irresponsible and is unfair not only to your children but to yourselves.
> 
> In your case it's too late but hopefully someone else will learn from your
> 
> How is this kind and necessary?


----------



## wistful_thinking (Jan 21, 2016)

How much is left until you have that degree? 

He is probably having his own issues 1) guilt 2) loneliness ect and is acting out.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

wistful_thinking said:


> How is this kind and necessary?


Agenda was a troll and has been banned.


----------



## wistful_thinking (Jan 21, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> wistful_thinking said:
> 
> 
> > How is this kind and necessary?
> ...


----------

